# 2 Internetanschlüsse von Kabeldeutschland mit nur einen Antennenkabel?



## fenner (2. Februar 2014)

*2 Internetanschlüsse von Kabeldeutschland mit nur einen Antennenkabel?*

Hallo

Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass über ein eine Antennenkabelleitung zwei Internetanschlüsse von Kabel Deutschland geschaltet werden können?

MfG


----------



## robbe (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 2 Internetanschlüsse von Kabeldeutschland mit nur einen Antennenkabel?*

Mal etwas genauer beschreiben. Willst du 2 100Mbit Verträge bestellen, um an einem Modem dann 200Mbit zu empfangen oder in einem Haus 2 Vertäge mit jeweils seperatem Modem oder was ganz anderes?
Ersteres geht natürlich nicht, zweiteres hingegen schon.


----------



## fenner (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 2 Internetanschlüsse von Kabeldeutschland mit nur einen Antennenkabel?*

Hallo nochmal

Ich möchte einfach einen zweiten Vertrag mit jeweils seperaten Modem und Telefonanschluß, weil dieser für die Mieter ist, aber nur eine Leitung nach oben vorhanden ist. Maximal ist eine 25000er Leitung möglich. Wird dann wohl bei zwei Anschlüssen die Geschwindigkeit pro Anschluß halbiert, so dass jeder mit ner 12500er Surfen wird, oder kommt es dann darauf an ob beide gleichzeitig im internet surfen? 
Funktionieren würde es ja hast du geschrieben.

MfG


----------



## XcTus (3. Februar 2014)

Ich vermute dass bei beiden Anschlüssen jeweils die 25000 anliegen werden. In Mehrfamilienhäusern können ja auch mehrere Parteien zb eine 100.000er Leitung buchen und bekommen diese dann auch. Kann KD dir dazu keine verbindliche Aussage machen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 2 Internetanschlüsse von Kabeldeutschland mit nur einen Antennenkabel?*

2 Anschlüsse über 1 Kabel geht ohne Probleme. Die Anschlüsse liegen dann auf verschiedenen Frquenzen.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 2 Internetanschlüsse von Kabeldeutschland mit nur einen Antennenkabel?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2 Anschlüsse über 1 Kabel geht ohne Probleme. Die Anschlüsse liegen dann auf verschiedenen Frquenzen.


 
Ich nehme an, Du hattest noch nie KD am Telefon. Versuche das denen an der Hotline mal zu erklären.  (@TE: Technisch geht das aber die Umsetzung hängt davon ab wen Du an der Hotline erwischst).


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 2 Internetanschlüsse von Kabeldeutschland mit nur einen Antennenkabel?*

Ne bin bei Unitymedia. Die man da am Hörer hat haben so ne Checkliste: 1. Router Strom rausziehen. 2. Problem gelöst? Nein? 3. Kunde schuld, keine Abhilfe. Schönen Tag auch.


----------

